# New CR1: Denk design?



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Pretty self-explanatory from the thread title...was the new & improved CR1 designed by Denk prior to his leaving Scott to work for Cannondale? Just curious...


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Man, sure is quiet in here...


----------

